# Rock Island Armory



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

what is the best place to go if i wanted to get information on these pistols? so far i cant seem to find an official website for them. i'm looking for information on different models and pricing. 

thanks for the help!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The RIA guns are made in the Philippines by Armscor: http://www.armscor.com.ph/ and sold by Twin Pines. As far as I know, this is the same factory that makes the Charles Daly 1911s, as well as their own brand of pistols.

The RIA guns have a decent reputation for "third tier" GI-type 1911s. I'd expect one to function with ball ammo, assuming good magazines, but probably nothing else.

They seem to run about $400-$450 on www.gunsamerica.com.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is THE place to go. I've spent a lot of time on the Armscor /R.I.A. section. They have a very loyal following. Many of the members have several variants of the pistol. There are even company reps on board. When there is problem with a unit, the customer gets it resolved very quickly. Does any other company do that? They are G.I. spec, and use standard Colt parts and accessories from the 1911 world with only normal fitting.
Click here: http://forum.m1911.org/


----------



## CptGonzo (Jul 26, 2007)

Drummin Man is exactly right on all points. I love my Rock and wouldn't trade it for any other gun. m1911 Forums is the best source of other RIA owners and tell Ivan (Armscor Rep) that CptGonzo sent ya. :mrgreen:

My firstborn rock:


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yup, the Rock is probably the best 1911 for the money out there. They have great factory support too.Solid performer that will hang with 1911's costing 3 times as much. Chuck.


----------



## Memloss (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The RIA guns are made in the Philippines by Armscor: http://www.armscor.com.ph/ and sold by Twin Pines. As far as I know, this is the same factory that makes the Charles Daly 1911s, as well as their own brand of pistols.
> 
> The RIA guns have a decent reputation for "third tier" GI-type 1911s. I'd expect one to function with ball ammo, assuming good magazines, but probably nothing else.
> 
> They seem to run about $400-$450 on www.gunsamerica.com.


Every time I see a thread on a handgun forum about the RIA 1911, I have to put my two cents in.

I've had one for a year and a half and love it. Feeds any ammo I want to put thru it, every hollow point I've tried feeds fine and is darned accurate.

It's a basic GI style Gov.1911 and its my handgun of choice for home defense.

Never one problem or any kind of jam. My local gun dealer sells a lot of them and since I bought mine the price has gone up about $40. I paid $305.

My gun dealer has a lot of good things to say about them from happy customers.

They are a good, inexpensive, .45 1911 model.

Mine came with a stainless steel barrel and some real nice walnut grips. Since I've had my RIA I've put 700-800 rounds (Maybe more than that) thru it and I am a happy owner.

I bought some 10 round magazines and they work wonderful with this gun. Many rounds using these magazines (Chip McCormick Power 10) and no feed problems. It came with 8 round Novak's originally, so now I get a 10+1, reliable home defense gun.

If I had the money I probably would have started with a Springfield or one of the same quality, but I'm so satisfied with my RIA and how it shoots, it would be hard to part with it now.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Rock Prices*

Last January I got a price quote on a Rock G.I. It was $369. Yesterday at the same shop it was on the wall for $429. The salesman said that he couldn't even guess when he could get a Tactical, or what it's price might be now. Gee, do you think the word has gotten out?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Saw a number of them at the last gun show in the upper 3's. All mil-spec.. If I had the extra bucks I would have gotten one.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I recently bought my 3rd Armscor-made 1911 pistol. I have never had any 
trouble feeding any type of ammo through them, save for one that didn't like Promag mags (It worked fine with everything else.)
I carry my Compact/Officer's model most of the time, and it's not only reliable but more accurate than I would have thought.

I am not the worlds biggest 1911 fan, but I love the Rock Island / Armscor pistols, and I recommend them to anyone who wants a reliable, accurate, solid pistol for a great price.

Centerfire Systems has them for about $350, IIRC.

Mark


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Got my Rock last Christmas , LOVE this 1911, can't beat this gun for $360.00 NIB, It shoots better than my Glock 19 ! Just needs some good wilson mags & your ready to go, its a G.I. model w/ lowered & flared ejection port from the factory ! VERY NICE :smt023


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just picked up my RIA .45 1 hour ago. I'll be taking it to the range tomorrow. I'll be checking in for a range report.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

RIA, makes great guns and doesn't charge a lot for them,they are very tight,and can be made to look like a 2500 dollar gun.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> RIA, makes great guns and doesn't charge a lot for them,they are very tight,and can be made to look like a 2500 dollar gun.


Very true, statement SB, I made this observation on my RIA today, very tight no slop, Perfect. I'll post pics after the range. tomrrow.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm doing some web work for a local shop and after hearing what the stormbringerr said about them being tight I had to play with one yesterday afternoon. That thing did not have one rattle. It seem to me to be a 1000 dollar gun untill I saw the price and it was 399. All of a sudden it seemed like a cheap gun. If I was in the market for another 1911 I would not buy it if I had not heard about it here first. I know my son is going to be looking when he gets out of AIT so I'm going to suggest it to him and I hope he buys one. I'd love to shoot it. It would have looked better if the owner put on the tag $1100 on SALE for $399.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Go to this site and check the owners' reviews and experiences. When I get my first 1911, it will most likely be their "tactical" model. I'll take you right to the Armscor/R.I.A. section.
http://forum.m1911.org/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> Go to this site and check the owners' reviews and experiences. When I get my first 1911, it will most likely be their "tactical" model. I'll take you right to the Armscor/R.I.A. section.
> http://forum.m1911.org/forumdisplay.php?f=17


Ya sent us to a forum site, if you want us to see a pic of it you need to do the fishing.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I bought a RIA GI this summer. It's a very good pisol. I just got one in 38 Super. I plan on trying it out this weekend.


----------

